# Smallest direct vent gas fireplace



## Mohomeowner (Nov 16, 2008)

Who makes the smallest direct vent gas log fireplace?  I want to put on in a bedroom.  The BR is about 300 sq ft.  

I'd like one around 10k btu.

All the ones I have seen are bigger than that.

Thanks.


----------



## tubbster (Nov 16, 2008)

http://napoleonfireplaces.com/Fireplaces/Fireplaces_gas/Torch.html
I'm not big on Napoleon right now though....

I would have bought this one, had it just a few K more BTU's.

http://www.hearthstonestoves.com/gas-stoves/stove-details?product_id=6

There are more I'm sure. Enjoy the chase!


----------



## kobudo (Nov 17, 2008)

I have the tudor.  (see the link in previous post.)
We actually have one in each bedroom and they work great!


----------



## webbie (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a Valor which is physically pretty small - but maybe more BTU that you want.

If a stove will do....check out this cute thing:
http://www.woodstove.com/pages/gas_stove_mini.html

I love it!


----------



## Mohomeowner (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Please keep it coming!!

I would consider a vented stove.  

One more piece of info.  It needs to be able to be installed in a corner.


----------



## david Lee (Nov 18, 2008)

Look at the Lennox MPLDV30. 13K BTU's designed for bedroom use


----------

